# I may be selling my first cakes soon



## southern_fried (Oct 5, 2006)

The boss at where I work tried one of my projects for school and said they may end up buying a couple of them and running them as a special. I'm as giddy as a prepubescent school girl.


----------



## axeldbljumps (Oct 10, 2006)

Southern Fried, I am working on sugar art and cake decorating, it was my worst class in culinary school. It bugged me so much that said I am going to practice at home until I can get a professional looking cake. Right now I am working on a fondant fall cake. I just finished some acorns! I am so excited. I only wanted to get better but now I am having such fun I want to do cakes as gifts for friends. Have a long way to go before I would feel comfortable selling the cakes. Do you have some pictures of your cakes. I'd love to see them!!!


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes, let us see!  

April


----------



## southern_fried (Oct 5, 2006)

I still live pretty analogue for the modern world, so i gotta get the picture developed, but it's just white italian buttercream with a raspberry in the middle. Simple and understated. The falvor is what really sold the cake, it was a mix of apricot filling and grande mariner over a simple american sponge cake. it doesn't take out of place ingredients to make an out of this world cake


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Can't wait to see...

(can I get one on e-bay? ROFL  )

April


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

That is great news!:roll:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Well said. Too bad more people don't get that concept. Congratulations!


----------



## axeldbljumps (Oct 10, 2006)

Your comment brings me right back to earth. Many times I am so focused on how things look, I forget to put any emphasis on taste. You know, come to think of it, I have been going hog wild on the cake decoration using blank cake pans, that I have not been practicing on makeing the actual cake; which is just as much of an art as decorating. I learned this in culinary school when I kept getting tunnelling in my cakes or not the height I should have had with a sponge or genoise--did I spell that correctly? I am too lazy to check it out


----------



## simbebe60 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hmm I've personally never worked with fondant on cake before cuz i think it doesnt taste all that great or maybe im jsut really terrible at making it  and I must admit im pretty bad with a pastry bag too lol. I always try to go for flavour over design so most of my cake designs are something simple like a wall of chocolate around the cake and just something very simple on top like decorations with cream and chocolate sculpture kinda things... i wonder if theres a name for those I also started to sell recently just over a year ago


----------



## axeldbljumps (Oct 10, 2006)

I agree, fondant tastes awful, especially pre-made boxed. I do have a new recipe I am going to try. It uses marshmallow, melted with your preferance of flavoring. This is kneaded with powdered sugar until the right consistency is reached. It will be interesting. I'll let you know.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Not picking on you ..just answering that "FONDANT TASTE AWFUL" general question.

Making fondant from scratch is not a huge deal!!! You can make it taste like anything you like. Homemade has a pretty good Vanilla flavor. I have done Passion fruit, mango, guava, cherry...get my drift? lol

If your fondant tastes horrible, maybe you're using that Wilton one...that not only SMELLS like a chemical vat ..it tastes like one too!

I also agree with knocking people's socks off with flavor...to many people do focus on what it looks like and not what it tastes like.

I have tried many recipes from cake decorating books and find the cakes too dry and hard.

I have developed a nice "butter, sour cream, pound cake type flavor" that is my best seller and I compliment that with my Swiss Meringue buttercream. 

So far NO one has complained and tell me the cake is to die for! lol


----------



## maraar2 (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations! That's so exciting, and I hope it really takes off for you.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

congrats on the 1st sales!!!


----------

